# Lights when windshield washers on



## djw521 (Jan 30, 2003)

Does any one know of a setting that will turn the lights on when using the windshield washers. In Cailfornia there is a new law that requires the lights to be on when the windshield washers are being used. I used to keep the lights on automatic but now when it is raining need to remember to put lights on. I have a 2004 545, sport pkg , no nav. 

Any ideas or does anyone think BMW could do a software change to cause lights to go on when windshield washers are used.


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

djw521 said:


> Does any one know of a setting that will turn the lights on when using the windshield washers. In Cailfornia there is a new law that requires the lights to be on when the windshield washers are being used. I used to keep the lights on automatic but now when it is raining need to remember to put lights on. I have a 2004 545, sport pkg , no nav.
> 
> Any ideas or does anyone think BMW could do a software change to cause lights to go on when windshield washers are used.


That has been law in NY and some other states for a few years now, I have not seen any auto maker have them go on automatically when the wipers go on (the law here is not when washing, but when the wipers are on).

Compliance is slim at best, but it is a good law as visibility is decreased when it is raining durring the day (at night I would hope people have their lights on).


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Does the CA law stipulate exactly what lights need to be on? Do you happen to have the exact language of the law?

What I am gettng at is that you might be able to just have your dealer put your DRLs on and then you don't need to worry because you'll have some form of lighting on all the time.

The Daytime Running Lamps are your high beams at 30% power. No other lights are (inlcuding rear lights) on unitl you turn the dial for parking/driving lights.

I dunno if the DRLs will make the cut or not for this new law.


----------



## eswimm (Aug 1, 2003)

On the E39, if you have the rain sensor and your wipers and headlights are on automatic, it will turn the lights on if the wipers sweep more than a few times per minute.

I don't know if the E60 is the same way or not.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 10, 2005)

*Greetings from finland*

Well,greetings from finland to all bmw fanatics!!
Sorry,my english is not very good but I think you'l understand something! 

Here in finland we have to use driving lights all the time,no matter is it day or night,winter or summer..


----------



## kybriggs82 (Jun 3, 2004)

In California your headlights must be on when your wipers are on continuously. However if your wipers are set at intermittent speed then your headlights do not have to be on.


----------



## kybriggs82 (Jun 3, 2004)

Ågent99 said:


> Does the CA law stipulate exactly what lights need to be on? Do you happen to have the exact language of the law?
> 
> What I am gettng at is that you might be able to just have your dealer put your DRLs on and then you don't need to worry because you'll have some form of lighting on all the time.
> 
> ...


Your Daylight Running Lights are acceptable under the new California law. Your headlights/drl only need to be on when your windshield wipers are set to operate continuously and this law does is not in effect when your wipers are set at intermittent speed.KYBRIGGS82


----------

